# Free Old Dutch Capuchine pigeons



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

We have some 2008 Old Dutch Capuchine's that you can have if you pay postage. I have a box that can be used. Some are Almond and some Reds. Please email: [email protected]

Thanks

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------

